# akc agility show



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Outwest, that's awesome that you got a warm welcome and some great advice from the agility folks!!! Have you done any performance events with Bonnie? Or will Jazz be the first dog you try a performance sport with? I'm going to obedience classes with Darcy in the hopes that we can do some fun activities together once he gets a little older. Initially I thought I would like to attempt a title in obedience or rally but the more I talk to trainers and get to know my dog, I think I would really love agility. 

Our club has a lot of standard poodles in it too. I was pleasantly surprised. I've only ever seen one border collie at the club. :act-up: Before joining I imagined I'd be in classes filled with labs, goldens, shelties, dobes, border collies, gsds, etc, you get the picture. While they are present, there are still more all-american dogs. It's quite nice to see. There are a bunch of "pre-agility" classes offered at our club to get the dog and handler used to the agility obstacles. We haven't taken those yet but plan to next year. Good luck! I'm sure we'll hear from you if you decide to compete with your pup!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Actually, I was thinking Bonnie might do well in agility because she loves to jump and runs so fast for a small standard. She isn't two for several more months, so she is young enough. We've done several agility classes and she loves them, but they have been indoors. The trainer there told me to go check out this show since it was close to my house. Jazz is 5 months old. Right now he is still learning his basic manners.  I want to do a basic obedience with him pretty soon.


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Cool! Bonnie is still young, I wasn't certain how old she was. My Darcy loves to run and leap like Bonnie. Obedience class has been going well enough for us, but he's eight months old and often has a short attention span in class, which is frustrating. We've got a loooong way to go still, we might be ready to actually compete by 2 years old :whip: . I might adjust that time frame once Darcy matures a bit, but now, it ain't happenin'. lol . Once again, best wishes with your pups!


----------

